# Just thought I'd share!



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

My poor mangy looking Max  He was a rescue and we've had him for a month now. His ribs don't look so bad! So I know he's starting to gain weight He's up in VA with my husband....well he's boarded at someones house right now and its killing me not being there with him! I hate not being there and being able to take care of him :-( Hopefully I'll be up there soon!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I can imagine what he will look like, and I think he'll end up looking just gorgeous!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

omg! I LIKE him I can see why you guys rescued him.. I cant wait to see how he will look when hes all better and get muscle tone. Keep us updated please


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

i can c that he will look beautiful for all your help. I'm glad u rescued him.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you guys! I cant wait to see what he looks like when he's all finished  After we get some fat on him I'll work on toning his muscle. He is my dream horse! A big black (well not so much anymore) Percheron who is just so gentle and amazing! He's my big teddy bear and I love him so much!!!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

awww your so lucky I would LOVE to get one maybe when my career picks up.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> awww your so lucky I would LOVE to get one maybe when my career picks up.


I hope you can! I was VERY lucky to find him! I never thought my first horse would be my dream horse


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

You are lucky then! I went on dream horse and horsetopia and looked up Percherons and shires and there are NONE in my state. I even went to CL but nothing... I wouldnt mind looking at what the PMU's have but I would want a mare. I came so close to getting a grey perchie but someone checked him out while I was trying to set a date to see him and the lady bought him. Oh well my time will come. how old is your boy? Is he broke to ride?


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> You are lucky then! I went on dream horse and horsetopia and looked up Percherons and shires and there are NONE in my state. I even went to CL but nothing... I wouldnt mind looking at what the PMU's have but I would want a mare. I came so close to getting a grey perchie but someone checked him out while I was trying to set a date to see him and the lady bought him. Oh well my time will come. how old is your boy? Is he broke to ride?


Oh what a bummer! You will find one when the time is right! Where do you live? Thats crazy you can't find any where you live :-( Hopefully one will turn up soon for you 

Max is 14 and hes dead broke to ride! I should have mentioned another reason hes my dream horse is hes so laid back we can ride bare back whenever with just a lead rope. He is so sweet. I think Percherons have such great, sweet personalities 

Aww I just looked at your horse and shes a cutie! I love the horse in your avatart too. I hope to one day get a white or grey horse! I have always loved the blacks and the whites  I love the Ralph Lauren commercial they have on tv with the white horse in it. I want that horse! But then again I want every horse haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a big guy, love his coloring to!  what are you plans with him? I love his look!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He is so flipping cute! He reminds me of my old black horse. I absolutely love him. DARLING!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

WildHeartsCantBeBroken said:


> Oh what a bummer! You will find one when the time is right! Where do you live? Thats crazy you can't find any where you live :-( Hopefully one will turn up soon for you
> 
> Max is 14 and hes dead broke to ride! I should have mentioned another reason hes my dream horse is hes so laid back we can ride bare back whenever with just a lead rope. He is so sweet. I think Percherons have such great, sweet personalities
> 
> Aww I just looked at your horse and shes a cutie! I love the horse in your avatart too. I hope to one day get a white or grey horse! I have always loved the blacks and the whites  I love the Ralph Lauren commercial they have on tv with the white horse in it. I want that horse! But then again I want every horse haha


 
Thats one reason why I love the percherons is cause they are laid back, unlike my mare who has so much energy but she is a blast to ride. I dont know if I would consider her dead broke lol but I can ride her bare back and in a rope halter too its so fun but a big pain with the high withers. Gosh I wonder what it would be like to ride bareback on a power house like a draft. I live in WA there are draft crosses but just nothing good its really rare to find a good solid draft for sale. I havent seen the Ralph Lauren commercial I will have to youtube it!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> What a big guy, love his coloring to!  what are you plans with him? I love his look!


Just pleasure  I cant wait to get his weight up so I can ride him!!!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

travlinggypsy I tried looking for it on there and I can't find it!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh thats to bad.. oh well


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

What a beautiful sweet face. I have wanted a Percheron forever. Good luck with him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't understand... I just looked at the pic you have of when (I thought) he came to you (by the trailer)... he looked much better in that pic than here. Are these the before pics and the other the after pic? If so, that is a dramatic change in a month. What's his story? He looks so forlorn in the pics here. Poor guy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok -- this is really bugging me... maybe I'm a bit anal, but can you fill me in just for my own satisfaction?
Jan 1 pic:









Jan 19th pic:









Pic from above:









Anyone else see a pattern here?

I think your horse needs some help and you need some advice. But, I'm only reading what I see on these threads and maybe there is something I've missed? Please ask us for help if you need it and if I'm reading this all wrong, I apologize.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I don't understand... I just looked at the pic you have of when (I thought) he came to you (by the trailer)... he looked much better in that pic than here. Are these the before pics and the other the after pic? If so, that is a dramatic change in a month. What's his story? He looks so forlorn in the pics here. Poor guy.


You know what I to this day am second guessing if that was actually him in that picture! That was the picture the seller gave me and the only one I had at the time. I look at that picture so many times trying to see if its the same horse because that is a BIG change! Maybe that was a picture they got from the previous owners? I dunno! He was pretty bad looking when we got him but I wanted him anyways! I love him more than anything and he's starting to put weight on with us  He's good in every other health aspect just not up to weight.

I'm glad you said something! I thought I was crazy for thinking that same thing about that picture! The picture is good enough to completely tell though, ya know?


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

No seriously I promise you he had not lost any weight since we had him! We've a bunch of vets look at him and tell us exactly what we need him and everything. He is exactly on what he needs to be I've also done a ton of research on drafts and what they should eat. He is on a HIGH fat diet! had access to hay all day long.

I don't think thats him in the first picture! That wasn't my picture it was from the previous owners. I bought him anyways because he was under weight and I wanted to get him out of there to help him! He has put on weight since we've had him. We've had the vets weigh him every time they have seen him. So I have done everything to make sure we doing everything right and we are!

I would never have any kind of animal that I didn't know what I was doing!

I see the difference between the 2nd and 3rd picture that youre talking about! If he has lost weight, he's boarded with a lady up in VA and I'm in NC. I'm in the process of moving and had to take him up there before I move everything else. I have not been happy with this girl since he's been there and now that you have those two pictures together I see a difference and now I'm so upset! I'm going up there tomorrow and taking him out of that girls place. I promise you I would never do this myself! I thought he was in good hands.....I guess I was wrong. This is why I have such a hard time leaving my animals with anyone!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't realize the first pic wasn't one you had taken yourselves. That says alot right off the bat! Thank you for replying so quickly and I got to read your post b4 I took off to bed. I'm up way past bedtime and now I will be able to sleep better having been reassured! I'm glad Max has a good home and will be able to look like he did in the first pic from the prev owner. Guess we know why he sold him, huh


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I didn't realize the first pic wasn't one you had taken yourselves. That says alot right off the bat! Thank you for replying so quickly and I got to read your post b4 I took off to bed. I'm up way past bedtime and now I will be able to sleep better having been reassured! I'm glad Max has a good home and will be able to look like he did in the first pic from the prev owner. Guess we know why he sold him, huh


I'm so sad now I have tears in my eyes because I want him to be better  I really am trying everything I can to get his weight up. Since he's been up in VA I started to notice him putting on weight but when I see that 2nd and 3rd pic next to each other he looks like he lost weight:-( 

I have him on hay all day long plus purina strategy (one scoop in the am and one scoop in the pm), then hes on a scoop of beet pulp soak with 1 cup of oil in the am and the same in the pm, and weight gainer. Is there something else I should have him on? I've checked all this with vets and others and they all say I'm doing everything right. I really hope I am!

Get to bed!!!! hahaha I'm glad you can rest assured but now I'm worried!


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh and I think the owners also sold him because they couldn't afford to feed him. They say its because no one was willing to help her learn to ride and things like that but I'm thinking she didn't know what she was doing and couldn't afford him. But I could be wrong!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Did your vets say that there was any reason for his weight loss other then just neglect? 
And if they have weighed him each time they should have it on record and I would check the charts vrs looking at pictures because pics can be miss leading, you know. Different lighting and angles will show a horse in many different ways.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Did your vets say that there was any reason for his weight loss other then just neglect?
> And if they have weighed him each time they should have it on record and I would check the charts vrs looking at pictures because pics can be miss leading, you know. Different lighting and angles will show a horse in many different ways.


Nope he's in good health otherwise! We've had his teeth checked to make sure they weren't causing any problems and we had everything else checked too! They all said there was nothing wrong and that he has gained weight since we've had him.

Is it possible he could loose that much weight within a 12 day period? He's been at this girls house for 12 days now and maybe she's not taking as good of care of him as I thought? I'm not up there, my husband is so I haven't seen him in person since he left on Jan. 31st. Oh I will be so MAD :evil: if he has lost weight due to her. 

He has been through so much and doesn't deserve any of it:-( It took everything in me to leave him with someone else and I see I should have stuck with my gut and not left him. I even took a bunch of water from the place he was at here up there because I was afraid he wouldn't like the water up there.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

If he had lost that much weight within 12 days then some thing had to of happen, cause thats a lot to loose. You know... Does your Husband get to see him daily? To bad you cant be with him.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> If he had lost that much weight within 12 days then some thing had to of happen, cause thats a lot to loose. You know... Does your Husband get to see him daily? To bad you cant be with him.


Sadly no he doesnt. He's military and works a crazy schedule! Just today he worked from 4 a.m. til 10 p.m. Hopefully we'll get the keys to our new house Friday and I can finally move up there this weekend and get him over to our house. The place hes at now is just temporary til we get our house.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh man I bet your excited! I cant wait till I can have my own place and bring Gypsy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

TravellingGypsy is right about photos... What I have done in the past is picked one spot, one position and preferably the same time of day to take pics on a regular basis. It makes it easier to see changes. Why don't you record the weight the vet comes up with every time and then you can track it yourself too? There is also a way to calculate a horse's weight using girth, length and height... it's not perfect, but it's more accurate than just a girth tape. Google it and I'm sure you'll find the formula. Then you could do it yourself whenever you go out.


----------

